# Any cool new saugeye tactics you're trying out this year? Or ones you tried last year?



## Nemo7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thought it'd be fun to find out what new techniques or lures you've been playing with lately, or ones you plan to try out. Feel free to chime in.

For me, I'm still learning to catch these fish, so I'm mostly using the basics. About the only interesting somewhat new thing I want to mess with is a Walleye Nation Creations Death Jig. I bought a few last year but haven't had a chance to use them. I think they have some applications for contour trolling where I need to get baits down quickly and there are tight turns to navigate. Hoping to get some time in with them this summer and fall for sure. 

Later this year, I'm hoping to add one of the live sonar units to my boat. Then I'll be spending a lot of time trying to learn that technology. 

What else should I be buying that you're having luck with?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Had to look up that death jig thing. Gotta say it's been a couple yrs since I've followed along with all the new stuff coming out.
That death jig looks like a fancy Erie derie with a prop blade instead of the standard Indiana/Colorado blade you normally see on them. Then the different hook design.
It will be a fish catcher for sure. Now until fall when they switch back over heavy to shad,for the most part. Threading a worm on it.
I have been working on my snap jigging game though the last couple years. Enough so I'm going to add a few different baits to my "snap jigging" arsenal. I've been using a Ned jig head with a fluke or gulp minnow 3-4". Gonna add in some of those gt search jigs or whatever the name is. They have the angled plastic lip for a random searching/darting action on the fall. And I want to get better at casting and snap jigging Hopkins spoons. In the worst way. Gonna force myself this season.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Am I correct in thinking the snap jigging would be for after the water warms, like in summer?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

codger said:


> Am I correct in thinking the snap jigging would be for after the water warms, like in summer?


There's times when the waters warm I'll speed things way up and be more aggressive. But it works well early spring and late fall as well.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Saugeyefisher said:


> There's times when the waters warm I'll speed things way up and be more aggressive. But it works well early spring and late fall as well.


Much appreciated.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Great thread! I would like to get more jigging spoons out and try some new versions I’ve made and maybe figure out more tweaks and adjustments to make. I use the handles from dollar store spoons and drill holes and add hooks.


----------



## odiewan (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't know if it's cool or new but I picked up this 24" saugeye at Wolf Run last Saturday on a 4" senko and mushroom head jig in a weedbed. I had given up on the small jigs and grubs I was fishing for saugs and and switched to this rig for bass. (I also caught some largemouth).


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Saugeye in the heat love to eat!!!
Aggressive trolling 3mph in 9-12 fow 
Use a crank bait that will have a lot of action and dig in the bottom. I got 3 fish Ohio saugeye within a 30 min period ( I’m sure it was the bite window) but it was from 7:00- 7:30am. When the water warms into the 80’s use this tactic! It works every year for me!


----------



## Nemo7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm resurrecting this post in celebration of fall fishing! How'd the summer go for everyone? What are you up to this fall? I plan to explore Alum and Buckeye for saugeye and also check out Delaware for crappie since it's a little closer to home. My summer went pretty well. I had a lot of success night-trolling crankbaits and casting swimbaits in July and early August but never really could figure them out during the day. Then August and September, the bite got real tough, so I switched to crappie fishing.


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

If Jim Corey was still alive


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

BeerBatter said:


> If Jim Corey was still alive


His legacy lives!!!!!!!


----------

